
Apple, Spotify Face New Rival in Race for Exclusive Music - the-dude
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-18/apple-spotify-face-new-rival-in-race-for-exclusive-music-tracks
======
the-dude
Spoiler: wetransfer

